# Need Help!! My puppy just ate a chocolate covered raisin



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Do I need to induce vomiting??...it's been 15 minutes...very scared.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

One chocolate raisin probably won't hurt him especially if he is 30lbs or more (at 5 months I am guessing he is) even though neither chocolate or grapes/raisins are good for dogs.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

No, he will ok.

They need to eat a large quantity of chocolate to get sick from it and just one raisin won't hurt him. Just make sure you put the rest of the raisins out of reach.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

I induced the vomiting...we called emergency and the woman on the phone said if it was her puppy she would do it..although she said they can't recommend anything over the phone... I thought it would be safer then sorry. He vomited after 1 teaspoon of peroxide. Thank you for everyones quick reply.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw it today on the morning show that a dog would need to eat an entire Hershey bar to have much distress.
But of course they recommended you don't give your dog chocolate.

Glad he's OK.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

LuvGoldens4Ever said:


> Do I need to induce vomiting??...it's been 15 minutes...very scared.


I'm sure it will be fine. I hope your pup feels okay. Reagan broke into someone's suitcase once and ate a quarter pound of FUDGE! Luckily nothing happened after that.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The actual amount of _real _cocoa in the covering of that raisin was probably minuscule. I wouldn't have worried. Hank has grabbed ding-dongs, Easter candy and alike from my granddaughter and never a problem. It's the real, dark, high % cocoa, solid chocolate products you have to watch.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

He should be fine, just keep your eyes on him for any unusual signs. My old golden retriever once ate a whole chocolate cake and was fine afterwards. On Halloween, he snuck into my brother's candy stash and ate all the chocolate bars (including the wrappers) then threw everything up later. I spent another Halloween doing homework and sucking the chocolate of the chocolate raisins then giving the raisins to my border collie...he was fine too!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Was this *one* chocolate covered raisin? I do remember panicing over things when they are little but your puppy would have been fine without the induced vomiting...infact I would be a lot more concern over inducing vomiting than the raisin. Im very suprised the woman on the phone said that to you.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

On the other hand, I have a very close friend that works in a vet clinic and more than once she's seen dogs come in ---seriously-- ill after eating just one grape. Some dogs are more sensitive than others, and maybe these dogs actually had some other sort of health problem, or owners weren't truthful but it sure appeared like the grape was the problem!


----------

